# I Hate Being Hungry And Not Being Able To Eat



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

That's one of the worst things (other than sitting around in the bathroom praying to God or whoever for mercy). I'm having a non-eating week. None of my safe foods are working . . . and just the thought of anything else makes my stomach queasy. I especially dislike when people tell me, "Great! You're losing weight!"No it's not great. I've lost 5 lbs. this past week and it's not a pleasant experience, as I'm sure you all can relate. I've been having D for a week now--straight.Normally, I'm more of a C kinda person . . . *whimpers*


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

That really sucks, LCH. I hope you are staying hydrated. Pedialyte is made for kids but works really well to stay hydrated if you're having bad D.Are you taking any nutrition supplements or anything? I'd gradually reintroduce yourself to food if you're taking a break. When you think you're ready to start eating your safe foods again, start with the blandest things so your stomach doesn't freak out.I hope you feel better


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the concern.







I'm drinking my water. Sometimes ginger ale works for me (but usually not b/c of the carbonation) . . . it's not this time though. I'm not taking any supplements. I haven't found the right ones for me yet. The last couple of times I tried taking them, they put my stomach in a bad way.But I tried some broth a little while ago, and it has stayed in so far. Usually broth works pretty good for me. I just hope this clears up before I go back to school. I'm in college and I go back this Sunday. Actually, it might be because I'm at home that this has happened. Sometimes that sets it off. I just hope I can survive until I get back.


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Guess what! I had dinner last night--it just smelled so good . . . and it went down alright and I still felt good this morning.







I just had lunch and it has stayed okay as well. In fact, I'm thinking about eating a little more--just because I haven't had much to eat for the past week. As long as my head is in a good place, I figure my stomach will be too.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey LCH - I hear you on the being hungry bit. Sometimes my appetite goes away so it's not so bad, but when I'm having a bad week down south I try to eat the "safe" foods which don't really keep me full for very long. I recommend those Boost drinks or the like when you're not doing so hot. Yeah they're advertised for old people, but they're a great source of nutrients when you're having a hard time. It's key to keep your metabolism in check when you're not eating. Otherwise it gets all screwed up. The chocolate is a weird shade of brownish grey, but it tastes the best.Glad to hear you're doing better! Bon appetite


----------

